# It's legally over for @Short Ugly and Brown (inshallahs inside)



## Deleted member 3073 (Dec 23, 2019)

*Nigga done.

edit: full story







*


----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 23, 2019)

why didnt invite me to the pm u grinch?.


----------



## Deleted member 3073 (Dec 23, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> why not invite me to the pm u grinch?.


*I didnt create it*


----------



## KlutchPurpp (Dec 23, 2019)

*Dont even care.

We warned him*


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Dec 23, 2019)

leaking pm’s is a doxx buddy


----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 23, 2019)

6ft5manlet said:


> *I didnt create it*


Oh bro


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Dec 23, 2019)

6ft5manlet said:


> View attachment 202729
> 
> 
> *Nigga done.*


"try rope"

High I.Q


----------



## BigBoy (Dec 23, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> why didnt invite me to the pm u grinch?.


you didnt get an inv bro, youre not cool enough


----------



## Butthurt Dweller (Dec 23, 2019)

i dont give 2 fucks about that idiot, let him burn and hopefully the forum gets shut down too.


----------



## Deleted member 3073 (Dec 23, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> leaking pm’s is a doxx buddy


*This aint no dox cuh
Btw he got like half the forum in that pm*


----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 23, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> leaking pm’s is a doxx buddy


DED SRS?


----------



## Deleted member 3073 (Dec 23, 2019)

Butthurt Dweller said:


> i dont give 2 fucks about that idiot, let him burn and hopefully the forum gets shut down too.


*nah man not the forum brahh😅*


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Dec 23, 2019)

Butthurt Dweller said:


> hopefully, the forum gets shut down too.


No


----------



## Slayer (Dec 23, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 3073 (Dec 23, 2019)

Slayer said:


>


----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 23, 2019)

Rob Paul'sHeight said:


> "try rope"
> 
> High I.Q


----------



## Deleted member 3073 (Dec 23, 2019)

*ngl shits looking bad bad for this lil nigga
ill keep yall posted up fr*


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Dec 23, 2019)

I warned him, you warned him, everybody here warned him. but he didn't listen.

Fuck him.


----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 23, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 3073 (Dec 23, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> Lol bro


read pm bro..


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Dec 23, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 202753



That's @Short Ugly and Brown rn.


----------



## Deleted member 3073 (Dec 23, 2019)

Roping Subhuman said:


> That's @Short Ugly and Brown rn.


*This nigga got ended man fr. There's no way he scapes this shit, it be looking nasty. He truly fked up. It seems like it's NOT a larp according to him and Prettyboy. I hope it is though... Because shits hit the ceiling fan brah*


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Dec 23, 2019)

6ft5manlet said:


> *This nigga got ended man fr. There's no way he scapes this shit, it be looking nasty. He truly fked up. It seems like it's NOT a larp according to him and Prettyboy. I hope it is though... Because shits hit the ceiling fan brah*



If it's no larp then that means everything he said was true..


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Dec 23, 2019)

6ft5manlet said:


> *This aint no dox cuh
> Btw he got like half the forum in that pm*


legally I'm not allowed to talk about x or post x's pics or create threads about x

@Lorsss @PrettyBoyMaxxing @BigBoy @LordNorwood 

everyone tag a mod and get this post taken down for doxxing a pm


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Dec 23, 2019)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> dude feel free to post everything I write in that forum
> 
> legally I'm not allowed to talk about x or post x's pics or create threads about x
> 
> ...



How could you fall this low man?


----------



## Deleted member 3073 (Dec 23, 2019)

Roping Subhuman said:


> If it's no larp then that means everything he said was true..


*i dont know whats wrong with this nigga. why did he do all this shit? only for attention? or does he have a deeper problem? *


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Dec 23, 2019)

6ft5manlet said:


> *i dont know whats wrong with this nigga. why did he do all this shit? only for attention? or does he have a deeper problem? *



Idk the dude is one of a kind autist. never seen or even heard of anybody like him

But well since he's here you could just ask him.


----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 23, 2019)

6ft5manlet said:


> * Prettyboy*


----------



## Deleted member 3073 (Dec 23, 2019)

Roping Subhuman said:


> Idk the dude is one of a kind autist. never seen or even heard of anybody like him
> 
> But well since he's here you could just ask him.


_*he'll go on a rant bout how he loves that bitch bro
just read the edit i did on my main post on this thread to get a little b it of context on how backstabbed and sshitted on this man has got*_


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Dec 23, 2019)

6ft5manlet said:


> *i dont know whats wrong with this nigga. why did he do all this shit? only for attention? or does he have a deeper problem? *


I just had a really really bad case of oneitis

I really really loved x and I still really love x

😓


----------



## Dogs (Dec 23, 2019)

Most intricate LARP I've seen in my life


----------



## BigChinHispanic (Dec 23, 2019)

Jfl


----------



## LordNorwood (Dec 23, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> leaking pm’s is a doxx buddy


----------



## Deleted member 3073 (Dec 23, 2019)

Dogs said:


> Most intricate LARP I've seen in my life


*idk man, unless prettyboy and a bunch of niggas is helpin with this*


----------



## LordNorwood (Dec 23, 2019)

Shouldn't have posted this but I also have zero fucking clue why @Short Ugly and Brown added you to the convo in the first place, it was yet another completely bizarre move by him.
It's almost like he wanted you to post the PMs...


----------



## Deleted member 3073 (Dec 23, 2019)

LordNorwood said:


> Shouldn't have posted this but I also have zero fucking clue why @Short Ugly and Brown added you to the convo in the first place, it was yet another completely bizarre move by him.
> It's almost like he wanted you to post the PMs...


*he said he wanted me to you retard dog*


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Dec 23, 2019)

6ft5manlet said:


> _*he'll go on a rant bout how he loves that bitch bro
> just read the edit i did on my main post on this thread to get a little b it of context on how backstabbed and sshitted on this man has got*_



It's fucking crazy, the guy has Stockholm syndrome.

And to think the girl isn't even hot lol. all of this for an ogre looking bitch JFL.


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Dec 23, 2019)

LordNorwood said:


> Shouldn't have posted this but I also have zero fucking clue why @Short Ugly and Brown added you to the convo in the first place, it was yet another completely bizarre move by him.
> It's almost like he wanted you to post the PMs...


again

im not allowed to post about x anymore

that doesn't mean others aren't allowed to


----------



## LordNorwood (Dec 23, 2019)

6ft5manlet said:


> *he said he wanted me to you retard dog*


hilarious 
we're all getting played and its all about @Short Ugly and Brown getting the most social punishment he possibly can
I love it


----------



## Deleted member 3073 (Dec 23, 2019)

Roping Subhuman said:


> It's fucking crazy, the guy has Stockholm syndrome.
> 
> And to think the girl isn't even hot lol. all of this for an ogre looking bitch JFL.


*nigga finna get us on some CSI episode bruhh😂*


----------



## LordNorwood (Dec 23, 2019)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> again
> 
> im not allowed to post about x anymore
> 
> that doesn't mean others aren't allowed to


FINALLY the Jewishness shows itself!


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Dec 23, 2019)

Roping Subhuman said:


> It's fucking crazy, the guy has Stockholm syndrome.
> 
> And to think the girl isn't even hot lol. all of this for an ogre looking bitch JFL.


she's really pretty to me and I love her more than anything on this earth

if she wasn't then I wouldn't have done the equivalent of burning my social reputation to 6 feet underground and ruining my future as a +4.0 gpa kiddo


----------



## Deleted member 3073 (Dec 23, 2019)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> she's really pretty to me and I love her more than anything on this earth
> 
> if she wasn't then I wouldn't have done the equivalent of burning my social reputation to 6 feet underground


*nigga u is crazy *


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Dec 23, 2019)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> she's really pretty to me and I love her more than anything on this earth
> 
> if she wasn't then I wouldn't have done the equivalent of burning my social reputation to 6 feet underground



But she doesn't love you back and finds you creepy.

Don't you think that's the sign you should move on?


----------



## her (Dec 23, 2019)

that kid is about to make the forum get shut down, trust me

it's over for him and for us


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Dec 23, 2019)

fuck that bitch, even after she knows how you feel about her she doesn't love you back.

Bitch is heartless. have some self respect at least.


her said:


> that kid is about to make the forum get shut down, trust me
> 
> it's over for him and for us



Maybe that was his plan all along?


----------



## LordNorwood (Dec 23, 2019)

Roping Subhuman said:


> fuck that bitch, even after she knows how you feel about her she doesn't love you back.
> 
> Bitch is heartless. have some self respect at least.


He has zero self respect.
At this point I think he simply needs mental help from a licensed professional.


----------



## PersianKingdom (Dec 23, 2019)

I'm not fully informed of the whole situation but wtf man. How is legal action being taken on this. Sure he's mentally fucked but not to the point where anything legal should be taken against him.


----------



## her (Dec 23, 2019)

Roping Subhuman said:


> Maybe that was his plan all along?


idk, but if he really got in trouble, it might be over for this forum


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Dec 23, 2019)

Roping Subhuman said:


> But she doesn't love you back and finds you creepy.
> 
> Don't you think that's the sign you should move on?


I already moved on, the stuff I do at home with pillows is my cope and x was never supposed to find out if the cuck didn't show her

I don't have anything against her not liking me, women seek good genes for their children and I don't have good genes hence why I'm khhtv

if I was her I would have done the same thing, reject me and date the 6-7/10 guy, any girl would have done the same

its an issue on my part, not hers

ask yourself, if u were a girl would u rather date a 5/10 guy with a deformed lower third or a 6.5/10 guy with a healthy face


her said:


> idk, but if he really got in trouble, it might be over for this forum


it will be over if u fucking losers keep harassing her parents and spamming shit to her Insta

leave her alone ffs

this isn't even my thread


----------



## Deleted member 3073 (Dec 24, 2019)

PersianKingdom said:


> I'm not fully informed of the whole situation but wtf man. How is legal action being taken on this. Sure he's mentally fucked but not to the point where anything legal should be taken against him.


*nigga i bet u one of da niggaz that run up on dis lil nigga ass*


----------



## Rift (Dec 24, 2019)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> she's really pretty to me and I love her more than anything on this earth
> 
> if she wasn't then I wouldn't have done the equivalent of burning my social reputation to 6 feet underground and ruining my future as a +4.0 gpa kiddo


Give me that smelly chink Bryans address already. He needs to be punished.


----------



## Deleted member 3073 (Dec 24, 2019)

Rift678 said:


> Give me that smelly chink Bryans address already. He needs to be punished.


*this nigga aint wanna send tha shitz bro idk wat gone through his mind fr*


----------



## shibo (Dec 24, 2019)

Holy fuck you need to move schools your gonna be known as a incel and will be bullied HARD


----------



## Deleted member 3299 (Dec 24, 2019)

*@Short Ugly and Brown 
they cant charge you for being a weirdo 
you will be expelled but its a blessing in disguise because you can start over*


----------



## AbandonShip (Dec 24, 2019)

Its a larp 100℅


----------



## Deleted member 3073 (Dec 24, 2019)

AbandonShip said:


> Its a larp 100℅


*ikr. @PrettyBoyMaxxing @LordNorwood should get banned for encouraging and hiding a larp. ffs*


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Dec 24, 2019)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> again
> 
> im not allowed to post about x anymore
> 
> that doesn't mean others aren't allowed to


Whats gonna happen boyo?


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Dec 24, 2019)

legally I'm not allowed to talk about x or post x's pics or create threads about x

@Lorsss @Master @FaceandHFD @Sergeant 

@PrettyBoyMaxxing @BigBoy @LordNorwood 

everyone tag a mod and get this post taken down for doxxing a pm


----------



## Deleted member 3073 (Dec 24, 2019)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> legally I'm not allowed to talk about x or post x's pics or create threads about x
> 
> @Lorsss @Master @FaceandHFD @Sergeant
> 
> ...


*u told me i could post. btw pms can be posted hehe you shouldn't have sent them in the first place. *


----------



## BigBoy (Dec 24, 2019)

@jefferson mans is in some srs shit rn. hes retarded but hes gonna be fucked for life if the threads arent deleted


----------



## Deleted member 3073 (Dec 24, 2019)

*its all larp buddyboyos. you shouldnt delete this piece of comedy gold*


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Dec 24, 2019)

legally I'm not allowed to talk about x or post x's pics or create threads about x

@Lorsss @Master @FaceandHFD @Sergeant

@PrettyBoyMaxxing @BigBoy @LordNorwood

everyone tag a mod and get this post taken down for doxxing a pm


----------



## Deleted member 3073 (Dec 24, 2019)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> legally I'm not allowed to talk about x or post x's pics or create threads about x
> 
> @Lorsss @Master @FaceandHFD @Sergeant
> 
> ...


*my man 🤣 none of that shit u saying works that way. do you even know what dox means? "doxxing a pm" jfl son😂😂😂😂 ever since u sent those pms and said that I COULD POST THEM u gave me the permission to do so*


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Dec 24, 2019)

6ft5manlet said:


> *my man 🤣 none of that shit u saying works that way. do you even know what dox means? "doxxing a pm" jfl son😂😂😂😂 ever since u sent those pms and said that I COULD POST THEM u gave me the permission to do so*


I never gave u permission

her parents said no more posting about her

ur crazy bro like fuck off


----------



## Deleted member 2587 (Dec 24, 2019)

Incel trait: getting invited to a short ugly brown PM JFL


----------



## Deleted member 3073 (Dec 24, 2019)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> I never gave u permission
> 
> her parents said no more posting about her
> 
> ur crazy bro like fuck off


*and u call me crazy 😂😂 im finna post that third part den buddy*


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Dec 24, 2019)

6ft5manlet said:


> *and u call me crazy 😂😂 im finna post that third part den buddy*


legally I'm not allowed to talk about x or post x's pics or create threads about x

@Lorsss @Master @FaceandHFD @Sergeant

@PrettyBoyMaxxing @BigBoy @LordNorwood

everyone tag a mod and get this post taken down for doxxing a pm
legally I'm not allowed to talk about x or post x's pics or create threads about x

@Lorsss @Master @FaceandHFD @Sergeant

@PrettyBoyMaxxing @BigBoy @LordNorwood

everyone tag a mod and get this post taken down for doxxing a pm
legally I'm not allowed to talk about x or post x's pics or create threads about x

@Lorsss @Master @FaceandHFD @Sergeant

@PrettyBoyMaxxing @BigBoy @LordNorwood

everyone tag a mod and get this post taken down for doxxing a pm
legally I'm not allowed to talk about x or post x's pics or create threads about x

@Lorsss @Master @FaceandHFD @Sergeant

@PrettyBoyMaxxing @BigBoy @LordNorwood

everyone tag a mod and get this post taken down for doxxing a pm
legally I'm not allowed to talk about x or post x's pics or create threads about x

@Lorsss @Master @FaceandHFD @Sergeant

@PrettyBoyMaxxing @BigBoy @LordNorwood

everyone tag a mod and get this post taken down for doxxing a pm
legally I'm not allowed to talk about x or post x's pics or create threads about x

@Lorsss @Master @FaceandHFD @Sergeant

@PrettyBoyMaxxing @BigBoy @LordNorwood

everyone tag a mod and get this post taken down for doxxing a pm


----------



## Deleted member 3073 (Dec 24, 2019)

*yooo tf is mans doing bruh 😂*


----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 24, 2019)

It's legally over for @Short Ugly and Brown (inshallahs inside) | Loo…


archived 24 Dec 2019 06:27:04 UTC




archive.ph


----------



## moggingmachine (Dec 24, 2019)




----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Dec 24, 2019)

legally I'm not allowed to talk about x or post x's pics or create threads about x

@Lorsss @Master @FaceandHFD @Sergeant

@PrettyBoyMaxxing @BigBoy @LordNorwood

everyone tag a mod and get this post taken down for doxxing a pm


----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 24, 2019)

It's legally over for @Short Ugly and Brown (inshallahs inside) | Loo…


archived 24 Dec 2019 06:27:04 UTC




archive.ph


----------



## her (Dec 24, 2019)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> legally I'm not allowed to talk about x or post x's pics or create threads about x
> 
> @Lorsss @Master @FaceandHFD @Sergeant
> 
> ...


u gon get banned for tagging the mods that much son


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Dec 24, 2019)

legally I'm not allowed to talk about x or post x's pics or create threads about x

@Lorsss @Master @FaceandHFD @Sergeant

@PrettyBoyMaxxing @BigBoy @LordNorwood

everyone tag a mod and get this post taken down for doxxing a pm


her said:


> u gon get banned for tagging the mods that much son


he will for doxxing for attention and hits


----------



## her (Dec 24, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> It's legally over for @Short Ugly and Brown (inshallahs inside) | Loo…
> 
> 
> archived 24 Dec 2019 06:27:04 UTC
> ...


FUCKING LEGEND LMFAO


----------



## Deleted member 3073 (Dec 24, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> It's legally over for @Short Ugly and Brown (inshallahs inside) | Loo…
> 
> 
> archived 24 Dec 2019 06:27:04 UTC
> ...


*yoo dis nigga wylin*


----------



## LordNorwood (Dec 24, 2019)

Stop @ing me, mods have already been tagged


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Dec 24, 2019)

*DUDE FUCK OFF AND STOP TAGGING ME IN THREADS AND ASKING FOR VIEWS U PUSSY DELETE THIS DOXXED SHIT FUCK U FOR EVERYTHING

I LEFT HER ALONE AND ATTENTION HWORES LIKE U STILL KEEP POSTING FOR ATTENTION*


LordNorwood said:


> Stop @ing me, mods have already been tagged


Its not like they will do anything for the purpose of views, drama, and attention

some people just like seeing me suffer

y'all are crazy fucks


----------



## Deleted member 3073 (Dec 24, 2019)

* achieve this too big nigga @Ritalincel we inn dis bitch*


----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 24, 2019)

It's legally over for @Short Ugly and Brown (inshallahs inside) | Loo…


archived 24 Dec 2019 06:33:50 UTC




archive.ph


----------



## her (Dec 24, 2019)

6ft5manlet said:


> View attachment 202820
> 
> * achieve this too big nigga @Ritalincel we inn dis bitch*


JFL THAT'S AN OBVIOUS LARP LMAOOO


----------



## Deleted member 3073 (Dec 24, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 202821


*gangbangin n shi cuzz*


----------



## LordNorwood (Dec 24, 2019)

I would say at this point that I regret ever being involved in this but I honestly don't, the alternative is a slow as fuck forum


----------



## Deleted member 3073 (Dec 24, 2019)

LordNorwood said:


> I would say at this point that I regret ever being involved in this but I honestly don't, the alternative is a slow as fuck forum


*stfu bitch nigga befo i slap yo goofy ass*


----------



## LordNorwood (Dec 24, 2019)

6ft5manlet said:


> *stfu bitch nigga befo i slap yo goofy ass*


weird ass knock off undisputed clone


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Dec 24, 2019)

I, PrettyBoyMaxxing, resolve myself from this situation. I hereby abstain myself from all responsibilities and associates of this story. I wish to not be DM’d or asked about this case from here on out.


----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 24, 2019)




----------



## her (Dec 24, 2019)

6ft5manlet said:


> *stfu bitch nigga befo i slap yo goofy ass*


*WE OUT THERE SMOKIN' ON DEM BONERS U FEEL ME, NO HOMO, BUT I JUS FUKKED YO BICH*


----------



## Deleted member 2587 (Dec 24, 2019)

good work boyos. We got him. Open up OP! It’s over !


----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 24, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> I, PrettyBoyMaxxing, resolve myself from this situation. I hereby abstain myself from all responsibilities and associates of this story. I wish to not be DM’d or asked about this case from here on out.


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Dec 24, 2019)

6ft5manlet said:


> View attachment 202820
> 
> * achieve this too big nigga @Ritalincel we inn dis bitch*


@Sergeant @Lorsss @knajjd @jefferson @Dude420 @BigBiceps @CopeAndRope

ban him or take down this thread, I already warned him to stop leaking dms and he still keeps doing it

he didn't include this in the screenshot


----------



## her (Dec 24, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> I, PrettyBoyMaxxing, resolve myself from this situation. I hereby abstain myself from all responsibilities and associates of this story. I wish to not be DM’d or asked about this case from here on out.


----------



## Deleted member 3073 (Dec 24, 2019)

her said:


> *WE OUT THERE SMOKIN' ON DEM BONERS U FEEL ME, NO HOMO, BUT I JUS FUKKED YO BICH*


*we fukked dis nigga up. curb stomped a nigga*


----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 24, 2019)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


>


Screen Shot 2019-12-23 at 10.36.33 PM.png


----------



## Deleted member 3073 (Dec 24, 2019)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> @Sergeant @Lorsss @knajjd @jefferson @Dude420 @BigBiceps @CopeAndRope
> 
> ban him, I already warned him to stop leaking dms and he still keeps doing it
> 
> he didn't include this in the screenshot


*its all larp G u gone*


----------



## Deleted member 2587 (Dec 24, 2019)

TO THE FBICEL WATCHING THIS FORUM IM BALLS DEEP IN YOUR WIFE BUDDY BOYO ITS OVER FOR YOU


----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 24, 2019)

her said:


> View attachment 202829


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Dec 24, 2019)

@Sergeant @Lorsss @knajjd @jefferson @Dude420 @BigBiceps @CopeAndRope

ban him or take down this thread, I already warned him to stop leaking dms and he still keeps doing it

he didn't include this in the screenshot





@Sergeant @Lorsss @knajjd @jefferson @Dude420 @BigBiceps @CopeAndRope

ban him or take down this thread, I already warned him to stop leaking dms and he still keeps doing it

he didn't include this in the screenshot


----------



## her (Dec 24, 2019)

ATTENTION TO ANYONE AND ALL INTELLIGENCE AGENCIES: EVERY POST EVER MADE BY THIS IP AND ANY OTHER ASSOCIATED WITH IT HAVE BEEN DONE FOR NO PURPOSE OTHER THAN SATIRE. I HEREBY ABSOLVE MYSELF OF ANY AND ALL INTENT TO COMMIT ACTS OF VIOLENCE OR TERROR AGAINST ANY PARTY BE THEY FICTIONAL OR EXISTING. FURTHERMORE, ANY POST MADE IN THE FUTURE BY THIS IP OR ANY ASSOCIATED IP WILL HAVE BEEN DONE FOR THE SOLE PURPOSE OF RESEARCH AND/OR SATIRICAL PURPOSE. SHOULD HOSTILE INTENT BE PERCEIVED BY ANY PARTY, IT IS THE SOLE MISINTERPRETATION OF SAID PARTY.


----------



## Deleted member 3073 (Dec 24, 2019)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> @Sergeant @Lorsss @knajjd @jefferson @Dude420 @BigBiceps @CopeAndRope
> 
> ban him or take down this thread, I already warned him to stop leaking dms and he still keeps doing it
> 
> ...


*they wont ban me. they know its all larp. they should ban u for spamming like a cuck. btw even if i got banned, i dont care😅😭😂 so its a W-W situation for me*


----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 24, 2019)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


>


Screen Shot 2019-12-23 at 10.37.39 PM.png


----------



## maxmendietta (Dec 24, 2019)

Ngl what chad would do
Testosterones me


----------



## her (Dec 24, 2019)

6ft5manlet said:


> *they wont ban me. they know its all larp. they should ban u for spamming like a cuck. btw even if i got banned, i dont care😅😭😂 so its a W-W situation for me*


*ABSOLUTELY HIGH T HIGH DHT LOW E DARK TRIAD SERIAL KILLER PSYCOPATH BEHAVIOR SON*


----------



## Deleted member 3073 (Dec 24, 2019)

*all posts under this IP have been 100% serious
come and get me bitch niggas*


----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 24, 2019)

🐤 🎀 𝒜𝒯𝒯𝐸𝒩𝒯𝐼🍪𝒩 𝒯😍 𝒜𝒩𝒴🍑𝒩𝐸 𝒜𝒩𝒟 𝒜𝐿𝐿 𝐼𝒩𝒯𝐸𝐿𝐿𝐼𝒢𝐸𝒩𝒞𝐸 𝒜𝒢𝐸𝒩𝒞𝐼𝐸𝒮: 𝐸𝒱𝐸𝑅𝒴 𝒫💙𝒮𝒯 𝐸𝒱𝐸𝑅 𝑀𝒜𝒟𝐸 𝐵𝒴 𝒯𝐻𝐼𝒮 𝐼𝒫 𝒜𝒩𝒟 𝒜𝒩𝒴 💙𝒯𝐻𝐸𝑅 𝒜𝒮𝒮💗𝒞𝐼𝒜𝒯𝐸𝒟 𝒲𝐼𝒯𝐻 𝐼𝒯 𝐻𝒜𝒱𝐸 𝐵𝐸𝐸𝒩 𝒟💙𝒩𝐸 𝐹🍬𝑅 𝒩❁ 𝒫𝒰𝑅𝒫💗𝒮𝐸 ❤𝒯𝐻𝐸𝑅 𝒯𝐻𝒜𝒩 𝒮𝒜𝒯𝐼𝑅𝐸. 𝐼 𝐻𝐸𝑅𝐸𝐵𝒴 𝒜𝐵𝒮🍬𝐿𝒱𝐸 𝑀𝒴𝒮𝐸𝐿𝐹 🍬𝐹 𝒜𝒩𝒴 𝒜𝒩𝒟 𝒜𝐿𝐿 𝐼𝒩𝒯𝐸𝒩𝒯 𝒯❤ 𝒞💍𝑀𝑀𝐼𝒯 𝒜𝒞𝒯𝒮 ❀𝐹 𝒱𝐼🍩𝐿𝐸𝒩𝒞𝐸 🌺𝑅 𝒯𝐸𝑅𝑅❤𝑅 𝒜𝒢𝒜𝐼𝒩𝒮𝒯 𝒜𝒩𝒴 𝒫𝒜𝑅𝒯𝒴 𝐵𝐸 𝒯𝐻𝐸𝒴 𝐹𝐼𝒞𝒯𝐼😍𝒩𝒜𝐿 🍑𝑅 𝐸𝒳𝐼𝒮𝒯𝐼𝒩𝒢. 𝐹𝒰𝑅𝒯𝐻𝐸𝑅𝑀🍩𝑅𝐸, 𝒜𝒩𝒴 𝒫🍪𝒮𝒯 𝑀𝒜𝒟𝐸 𝐼𝒩 𝒯𝐻𝐸 𝐹𝒰𝒯𝒰𝑅𝐸 𝐵𝒴 𝒯𝐻𝐼𝒮 𝐼𝒫 💮𝑅 𝒜𝒩𝒴 𝒜𝒮𝒮❁𝒞𝐼𝒜𝒯𝐸𝒟 𝐼𝒫 𝒲𝐼𝐿𝐿 𝐻𝒜𝒱𝐸 𝐵𝐸𝐸𝒩 𝒟☯𝒩𝐸 𝐹💙𝑅 𝒯𝐻𝐸 𝒮♡𝐿𝐸 𝒫𝒰𝑅𝒫💗𝒮𝐸 💗𝐹 𝑅𝐸𝒮𝐸𝒜𝑅𝒞𝐻 𝒜𝒩𝒟/🍬𝑅 𝒮𝒜𝒯𝐼𝑅𝐼𝒞𝒜𝐿 𝒫𝒰𝑅𝒫☯𝒮𝐸. 𝒮𝐻🏵𝒰𝐿𝒟 𝐻💍𝒮𝒯𝐼𝐿𝐸 𝐼𝒩𝒯𝐸𝒩𝒯 𝐵𝐸 𝒫𝐸𝑅𝒞𝐸𝐼𝒱𝐸𝒟 𝐵𝒴 𝒜𝒩𝒴 𝒫𝒜𝑅𝒯𝒴, 𝐼𝒯 𝐼𝒮 𝒯𝐻𝐸 𝒮❁𝐿𝐸 𝑀𝐼𝒮𝐼𝒩𝒯𝐸𝑅𝒫𝑅𝐸𝒯𝒜𝒯𝐼💗𝒩 ❀𝐹 𝒮𝒜𝐼𝒟 𝒫𝒜𝑅𝒯𝒴. 🎀 🐤


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Dec 24, 2019)

@Sergeant @Lorsss @knajjd @jefferson @Dude420@BigBiceps @CopeAndRope

ban him or take down this thread, I already warned him to stop leaking dms and he still keeps doing it

he didn't include this in the screenshot






@Sergeant @Lorsss @knajjd @jefferson @Dude420@BigBiceps @CopeAndRope

ban him or take down this thread, I already warned him to stop leaking dms and he still keeps doing it

he didn't include this in the screenshot





@Sergeant @Lorsss @knajjd @jefferson @Dude420@BigBiceps @CopeAndRope

ban him or take down this thread, I already warned him to stop leaking dms and he still keeps doing it

he didn't include this in the screenshot






@Sergeant @Lorsss @knajjd @jefferson @Dude420@BigBiceps @CopeAndRope

ban him or take down this thread, I already warned him to stop leaking dms and he still keeps doing it

he didn't include this in the screenshot






Reply
Report •••


----------



## Deleted member 2587 (Dec 24, 2019)

JFL @Short Ugly and Brown keep crying for mods


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Dec 24, 2019)

@Sergeant @Lorsss @knajjd @jefferson @Dude420@BigBiceps @CopeAndRope

ban him or take down this thread, I already warned him to stop leaking dms and he still keeps doing it

he didn't include this in the screenshot






@Sergeant @Lorsss @knajjd @jefferson @Dude420@BigBiceps @CopeAndRope

ban him or take down this thread, I already warned him to stop leaking dms and he still keeps doing it

he didn't include this in the screenshot


----------



## her (Dec 24, 2019)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> @Sergeant @Lorsss @knajjd @jefferson @Dude420@BigBiceps @CopeAndRope
> 
> ban him or take down this thread, I already warned him to stop leaking dms and he still keeps doing it
> 
> ...


Joined
Oct 12, 2019
Messages
1,818


----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 24, 2019)

Thread starterSimilar threadsForumRepliesDate



[Rage] Ugly short haired foid smiled at me at the checkout!!!OffTopic0Today at 4:49 AM


----------



## Deleted member 3073 (Dec 24, 2019)

*im caging hard as fuck at this shit ngl




wish yall a merry christmas and a happy new year*


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Dec 24, 2019)

@Sergeant @Lorsss @knajjd @jefferson @Dude420@BigBiceps @CopeAndRope

ban him or take down this thread, I already warned him to stop leaking dms and he still keeps doing it

he didn't include this in the screenshot






@Sergeant @Lorsss @knajjd @jefferson @Dude420@BigBiceps @CopeAndRope

ban him or take down this thread, I already warned him to stop leaking dms and he still keeps doing it

he didn't include this in the screenshot


----------



## her (Dec 24, 2019)

[IMG alt="Butthurt Dweller"]https://looksmax.org/data/avatars/l/0/26.jpg?1569317849[/IMG] 
*Butthurt Dweller*

*Go Lubitz*
Joined
Aug 11, 2018
Messages
6,028
 7 minutes ago 

 
Add bookmark
 #8 



> BigBoy said:
> *stfu u emo ass larper u aint wishing shit for hell*









I am a serious dark triad beast. I have the mind of a killer. I am not emo femboy, I am the darkness. I have stared into the abyss for far too long, and eventually I saw myself looking back. I am the evil, and one day I will be the nothing. Do not forget this. 








> _*Attention to any and all intelligence agencies: every post ever made by this IP and any other associated with it have been done for no purpose other than satire. I hereby absolve myself of any and all intent to commit acts of violence or terror against any party be they fictional or existing, furthermore, any post made in the future by this IP or any associated will have been done for the sole purpose of research and/or satirical purpose. Furthermore, Im gonna go across the street and, uh, schling a schlong.*_


 Woah Reply
Report
Reactions: You, Gorilla and Vitruvian


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Dec 24, 2019)

@Sergeant @Lorsss @knajjd @jefferson @Dude420@BigBiceps @CopeAndRope

ban him or take down this thread, I already warned him to stop leaking dms and he still keeps doing it

he didn't include this in the screenshot






@Sergeant @Lorsss @knajjd @jefferson @Dude420@BigBiceps @CopeAndRope

ban him or take down this thread, I already warned him to stop leaking dms and he still keeps doing it

he didn't include this in the screenshot





@Sergeant @Lorsss @knajjd @jefferson @Dude420@BigBiceps @CopeAndRope

ban him or take down this thread, I already warned him to stop leaking dms and he still keeps doing it

he didn't include this in the screenshot






@Sergeant @Lorsss @knajjd @jefferson @Dude420@BigBiceps @CopeAndRope

ban him or take down this thread, I already warned him to stop leaking dms and he still keeps doing it

he didn't include this in the screenshot





@Sergeant @Lorsss @knajjd @jefferson @Dude420@BigBiceps @CopeAndRope

ban him or take down this thread, I already warned him to stop leaking dms and he still keeps doing it

he didn't include this in the screenshot






@Sergeant @Lorsss @knajjd @jefferson @Dude420@BigBiceps @CopeAndRope

ban him or take down this thread, I already warned him to stop leaking dms and he still keeps doing it

he didn't include this in the screenshot


----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 24, 2019)

Reapwhatyousow said:


>


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Dec 24, 2019)

@Sergeant @Lorsss @knajjd @jefferson @Dude420@BigBiceps @CopeAndRope

ban him or take down this thread, I already warned him to stop leaking dms and he still keeps doing it

he didn't include this in the screenshot






@Sergeant @Lorsss @knajjd @jefferson @Dude420@BigBiceps @CopeAndRope

ban him or take down this thread, I already warned him to stop leaking dms and he still keeps doing it

he didn't include this in the screenshot





@Sergeant @Lorsss @knajjd @jefferson @Dude420@BigBiceps @CopeAndRope

ban him or take down this thread, I already warned him to stop leaking dms and he still keeps doing it

he didn't include this in the screenshot






@Sergeant @Lorsss @knajjd @jefferson @Dude420@BigBiceps @CopeAndRope

ban him or take down this thread, I already warned him to stop leaking dms and he still keeps doing it

he didn't include this in the screenshot


----------



## Deleted member 3073 (Dec 24, 2019)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> @Sergeant @Lorsss @knajjd @jefferson @Dude420@BigBiceps @CopeAndRope
> 
> ban him or take down this thread, I already warned him to stop leaking dms and he still keeps doing it
> 
> ...


*everybody's laughin at u dawg
just stop this and kys*


----------



## Deleted member 2587 (Dec 24, 2019)

Stop spamming holy fuck u nigger


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Dec 24, 2019)

@Sergeant @Lorsss @knajjd @jefferson @Dude420@BigBiceps @CopeAndRope

ban him or take down this thread, I already warned him to stop leaking dms and he still keeps doing it

he didn't include this in the screenshot






@Sergeant @Lorsss @knajjd @jefferson @Dude420@BigBiceps @CopeAndRope

ban him or take down this thread, I already warned him to stop leaking dms and he still keeps doing it

he didn't include this in the screenshot





@Sergeant @Lorsss @knajjd @jefferson @Dude420@BigBiceps @CopeAndRope

ban him or take down this thread, I already warned him to stop leaking dms and he still keeps doing it

he didn't include this in the screenshot






@Sergeant @Lorsss @knajjd @jefferson @Dude420@BigBiceps @CopeAndRope

ban him or take down this thread, I already warned him to stop leaking dms and he still keeps doing it

he didn't include this in the screenshot





@Sergeant @Lorsss @knajjd @jefferson @Dude420@BigBiceps @CopeAndRope

ban him or take down this thread, I already warned him to stop leaking dms and he still keeps doing it

he didn't include this in the screenshot






@Sergeant @Lorsss @knajjd @jefferson @Dude420@BigBiceps @CopeAndRope

ban him or take down this thread, I already warned him to stop leaking dms and he still keeps doing it

he didn't include this in the screenshot


----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 24, 2019)

Are you a literal NPC? First you had trouble counting to two, now you're just copy and pasting your replies. Do you need some time to update before you can type anything new?


----------



## Deleted member 2587 (Dec 24, 2019)




----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Dec 24, 2019)

@Sergeant @Lorsss @knajjd @jefferson @Dude420@BigBiceps @CopeAndRope

ban him or take down this thread, I already warned him to stop leaking dms and he still keeps doing it

he didn't include this in the screenshot






@Sergeant @Lorsss @knajjd @jefferson @Dude420@BigBiceps @CopeAndRope

ban him or take down this thread, I already warned him to stop leaking dms and he still keeps doing it

he didn't include this in the screenshot






Reply
Report •••
@Sergeant @Lorsss @knajjd @jefferson @Dude420@BigBiceps @CopeAndRope

ban him or take down this thread, I already warned him to stop leaking dms and he still keeps doing it

he didn't include this in the screenshot






@Sergeant @Lorsss @knajjd @jefferson @Dude420@BigBiceps @CopeAndRope

ban him or take down this thread, I already warned him to stop leaking dms and he still keeps doing it

he didn't include this in the screenshot






Reply
Report •••


----------



## moggingmachine (Dec 24, 2019)




----------



## her (Dec 24, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> Are you a literal NPC? First you had trouble counting to two, now you're just copy and pasting your replies. Do you need some time to update before you can type anything new?


Everytime I see them, my heart becomes dangerous...


----------



## LordNorwood (Dec 24, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> Are you a literal NPC? First you had trouble counting to two, now you're just copy and pasting your replies. Do you need some time to update before you can type anything new?


Three sentences!


----------



## Deleted member 3073 (Dec 24, 2019)

*this thread is gold*


----------



## balding17yomanletcel (Dec 24, 2019)

Anudda shoah anudda one and anudda one


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Dec 24, 2019)

@Sergeant @Lorsss @knajjd @jefferson @Dude420@BigBiceps @CopeAndRope

ban him or take down this thread, I already warned him to stop leaking dms and he still keeps doing it

he didn't include this in the screenshot






@Sergeant @Lorsss @knajjd @jefferson @Dude420@BigBiceps @CopeAndRope

ban him or take down this thread, I already warned him to stop leaking dms and he still keeps doing it

he didn't include this in the screenshot






Reply
Report •••


----------



## Deleted member 2587 (Dec 24, 2019)

no bro keep spamming it’ll work the 20th time trust bro


----------



## Deleted member 3073 (Dec 24, 2019)

Reapwhatyousow said:


> no bro keep spamming it’ll work the 20th time trust bro


*he's just helping make this thread 300+ replies (all he cares about as he is a self-proclaimed attention seeking faggot).*


----------



## Butthurt Dweller (Dec 24, 2019)

I still dont give a fuck about this faggot, like at all.


----------



## Deleted member 2587 (Dec 24, 2019)

Butthurt Dweller said:


> I still dont give a fuck about this faggot, like at all.


It’s free reactions and good contont tbh


----------



## Halotestin (Dec 24, 2019)

This retarded phaggot need halotestin ASAP


----------



## Deleted member 3073 (Dec 24, 2019)

*we just ended this mans whole career (or what was left of it tbh)*


----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 24, 2019)

Halotestin said:


> halotestin


ritalincel


----------



## Deleted member 3177 (Dec 24, 2019)

*Stop spamming this thread you inbred mutt dog we have spent days humiliating and verbally raping

It's over for you, you absolute faggot. I am laughing so hard my throat is sore and my vocal cords are ruptured. You're so deep in your shit you may as well have fallen into a pit of feces. 

Take this L nigger*


----------



## Deleted member 2587 (Dec 24, 2019)

6ft5manlet said:


> *we just ended this mans whole career (or what was left of it tbh)*


@Titbot 5’6


----------



## Butthurt Dweller (Dec 24, 2019)

_What the fuck did you just fucking say about me, you little bitch? I'll have you know I graduated top of my class in the Navy Seals, and I've been involved in numerous secret raids on Al-Quaeda, and I have over 300 confirmed kills. I am trained in gorilla warfare and I'm the top sniper in the entire US armed forces. You are nothing to me but just another target. I will wipe you the fuck out with precision the likes of which has never been seen before on this Earth, mark my fucking words. You think you can get away with saying that shit to me over the Internet? Think again, fucker. As we speak I am contacting my secret network of spies across the USA and your IP is being traced right now so you better prepare for the storm, maggot. The storm that wipes out the pathetic little thing you call your life. You're fucking dead, kid. I can be anywhere, anytime, and I can kill you in over seven hundred ways, and that's just with my bare hands. Not only am I extensively trained in unarmed combat, but I have access to the entire arsenal of the United States Marine Corps and I will use it to its full extent to wipe your miserable ass off the face of the continent, you little shit. If only you could have known what unholy retribution your little "clever" comment was about to bring down upon you, maybe you would have held your fucking tongue. But you couldn't, you didn't, and now you're paying the price, you goddamn idiot. I will shit fury all over you and you will drown in it. You're fucking dead, kiddo._


----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 24, 2019)

schizocel said:


> *I am laughing so hard my throat is sore and my vocal cords are ruptured. You're so deep in your shit you may as well have fallen into a pit of feces. *


----------



## Deleted member 3177 (Dec 24, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 202864


Yes bro


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Dec 24, 2019)




----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 24, 2019)

Goblin said:


> View attachment 202866


----------



## Justttt (Dec 24, 2019)

Plead insanity


----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 24, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Dec 24, 2019)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> I already moved on, the stuff I do at home with pillows is my cope and x was never supposed to find out if the cuck didn't show her
> 
> I don't have anything against her not liking me, women seek good genes for their children and I don't have good genes hence why I'm khhtv
> 
> ...


If you fixed your mental state and fixed your lower third you would be attractive (first one probably won't happen, no offense).


----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 24, 2019)

AleksVs said:


> (first one probably won't happen, no offense).


----------



## Slayer (Dec 24, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Dec 24, 2019)

Best thing he can do is plead insanity (which wouldnt even be a far cry off tbh, dude is clearly mentally unstable.)


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Dec 24, 2019)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> @Sergeant @Lorsss @knajjd @jefferson @Dude420@BigBiceps @CopeAndRope
> 
> ban him or take down this thread, I already warned him to stop leaking dms and he still keeps doing it
> 
> ...


Stop it.


----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 24, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Dec 24, 2019)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> I just had a really really bad case of oneitis
> 
> I really really loved x and I still really love x
> 
> 😓


You’re a class A retard mate


----------



## tincelw (Dec 24, 2019)

@6ft5manlet Bro you are a chad who was given everything in life.

What joy do you get by kicking him when he's down? Let a sleeping dog lie. 
There is a difference between not having sympathy for him, and going out of your way to fuck him over. Dick move tbh, youre no better than his retard friends


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Dec 24, 2019)

Im genuinely surprised incel tears hasnt touched these threads tbh


Fuk said:


> Im genuinely surprised incel tears hasnt touched these threads tbh


Its a goldmine for them


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Dec 24, 2019)

Fuk said:


> Im genuinely surprised incel tears hasnt touched these threads tbh
> 
> Its a goldmine for them


Do you think I should post this on there?


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Dec 24, 2019)

AleksVs said:


> Do you think I should post this on there?


Yeah do it itll be funny


Fuk said:


> Yeah do it itll be funny


Pm me the post


----------



## Slayer (Dec 24, 2019)

Fuk said:


> Im genuinely surprised incel tears hasnt touched these threads tbh
> 
> Its a goldmine for them


I've never seen them post anything from here or lookism, but I'm not subscribed there and only casually browse sometimes.

It's probably because they know we are all Chads and mog them to the coffin.


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Dec 24, 2019)

AleksVs said:


> Do you think I should post this on there?





Fuk said:


> Yeah do it itll be funny
> 
> Pm me the post


I don't know why I posted about her otherwise for the fact that
I'm just really really in love with her more than I've ever been with anyone else in my 17 years of life
I would build a bridge, solve the cure for cancer, solve the US debt crisis
if it meant I got to spend one day with her, as her boyfriend, as her lover
I want her to let me be her lover, to let me love her, and for her to let me be with her forever, I love her more than anyone else on this planet
🥰 😅

I can't post about her anymore or stalk her in school so thats why I stopped making threads about her


----------



## Deleted member 3177 (Dec 24, 2019)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> I don't know why I posted about her otherwise for the fact that
> I'm just really really in love with her more than I've ever been with anyone else in my 17 years of life
> I would build a bridge, solve the cure for cancer, solve the US debt crisis
> if it meant I got to spend one day with her, as her boyfriend, as her lover
> ...


*It will never happen bro*


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Dec 24, 2019)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> I don't know why I posted about her otherwise for the fact that
> I'm just really really in love with her more than I've ever been with anyone else in my 17 years of life
> I would build a bridge, solve the cure for cancer, solve the US debt crisis
> if it meant I got to spend one day with her, as her boyfriend, as her lover
> ...


I doubt this is real.


----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 24, 2019)

AleksVs said:


> Do you think I should post this on there?


Yes comrade


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Dec 24, 2019)

AleksVs said:


> I doubt this is real.


It is and my love for her caused me to do they most embarrasing shit that lost my whole reputation in school


----------



## LordNorwood (Dec 24, 2019)

AleksVs said:


> I doubt this is real.


tbh it most likely is, he needs a therapist


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Dec 24, 2019)

*Faith 🥰*


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Dec 24, 2019)

Dyorotic2 said:


> *Faith 🥰*


I dont know who's name that is or what but 

🥰 🥰 🥰 😍😍😍😍😍😍😍😍😍😍🥰🥰🥰🥰🥰💞


----------



## Barbarossa_ (Dec 24, 2019)

@Short Ugly and Brown For real tho bro. Could you tell your cellmate Tyrone when he is fucking you in the ass that the dope he sold me was shit and I want my money back?


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Dec 24, 2019)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> 🥰 🥰 🥰 😍😍😍😍😍😍😍😍😍😍🥰🥰🥰🥰🥰💞





Spoiler: NSFW - WHAT IS HAPPENING TO FAITH RIGHT NOW








Your browser is not able to display this video.









Spoiler: NSFW - WHAT FAITHS CUCK DAD IS DOING ATM








Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Blackout.xl (Dec 24, 2019)

AleksVs said:


> Do you think I should post this on there?


*No pls pls don’t don’t brother pls 

they’ll raid this place and dox all of us *


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Dec 24, 2019)

Dyorotic2 said:


> Spoiler: NSFW - WHAT IS HAPPENING TO FAITH RIGHT NOW
> 
> 
> 
> ...


please leave her and her family alone I'm sure they are nice people

u are very sick

again I can't post about anyone in relation to x anymore


Barbarossa_ said:


> View attachment 202887
> 
> 
> 
> @Short Ugly and Brown For real tho bro. Could you tell Tyrone when he is fucking you in the ass that the dope he sold me was shit and I want my money back?


? wdym


----------



## Deleted member 3177 (Dec 24, 2019)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> please leave her and her family alone I'm sure they are nice people
> 
> u are very sick
> 
> ...


You doxxed them bro

I actually feel sad for you. Either you are mentally ill or you are a sad LARPer incel, just like Aesthetic


----------



## Blackout.xl (Dec 24, 2019)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> please leave her and her family alone I'm sure they are nice people
> 
> u are very sick
> 
> ...




Shut the fuck up. You’re taking the site down with you


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Dec 24, 2019)

Blackout.xl said:


> Shut the fuck up. You’re taking the site down with you


someone delete this thread already

im truecel


----------



## Deleted member 3177 (Dec 24, 2019)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> someone delete this thread already
> 
> im truecel


You're a faggot media plant, you absolute loser. Your threads are an actual threat to this forum. I'm not even sure if you're ever LARPing or not. My opinion of you changes all the time because all the time you switch from being pitiful to being a fucking lowlife shit


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Dec 24, 2019)

schizocel said:


> You're a faggot media plant, you absolute loser. Your threads are an actual threat to this forum. I'm not even sure if you're ever LARPing or not. My opinion of you changes all the time because all the time you switch from being pitiful to being a fucking lowlife shit


like I said

im truecel


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Dec 24, 2019)

over for you op.


----------



## Deleted member 3177 (Dec 24, 2019)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> like I said
> 
> im truecel


You're a mouthbreathing nigger. I'm not even fucking sure if you are the dude in your avi. Nothing about your posts is coherent. You just troll and bait everyone with your obviousness. Some of the baits were see through. Fuck you LARPing nigger


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Dec 24, 2019)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> I don't know why I posted about her otherwise for the fact that
> I'm just really really in love with her more than I've ever been with anyone else in my 17 years of life
> I would build a bridge, solve the cure for cancer, solve the US debt crisis
> if it meant I got to spend one day with her, as her boyfriend, as her lover
> ...


Man you dumb


----------



## Blitz (Dec 24, 2019)

She will probably write him love letters when he goes to jail. Sluts love low inhib dark triad criminals.


----------



## Deleted member 3177 (Dec 24, 2019)

*Reminder that if SUB is LARP it's absolutely over for the people who helped him or covered him 

Reminder that if he isn't LARP he requires therapeutic assistance and has committed a handful of crimes including both exposing and sexualizing minors, including threats of rape (wanting to impregnate her), dooming this forum forever*


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Dec 24, 2019)

schizocel said:


> *Reminder that if SUB is LARP it's absolutely over for the people who helped him or covered him
> 
> Reminder that if he isn't LARP he requires therapeutic assistance and has committed a handful of crimes including both exposing and sexualizing minors, including threats of rape (wanting to impregnate her), dooming this forum forever*


I never advocated for rape

Literally post proof of one place I did
All u guys advocated for rape and violence

Not me


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Dec 24, 2019)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> It is and my love for her caused me to do they most embarrasing shit that lost my whole reputation in school


Then I won't post on inceltears about this topic, unless it turns out to be an actual LARP.


----------



## Deleted member 3177 (Dec 24, 2019)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> I never advocated for rape
> 
> Literally post proof of one place I did
> All u guys advocated for rape and bioelnce
> ...


Your PM says otherwise 

Saying you want to impregnate a woman is equal to non consensual sexual activity, meaning rape. Should of thought that one through


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Dec 24, 2019)

JFL my Nigga Ritalininkel already has this shit archived.


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Dec 24, 2019)

schizocel said:


> Your PM says otherwise
> 
> Saying you want to impregnate a woman is equal to non consensual sexual activity, meaning rape. Should of thought that one through


I didn't say I advocated for rape dumb duck 

I said I wanted to start a family with her with her consent u idiot

I literally still have the screenshot bryan sent her too u fucking retard


----------



## Blackout.xl (Dec 24, 2019)

schizocel said:


> *Reminder that if SUB is LARP it's absolutely over for the people who helped him or covered him
> 
> Reminder that if he isn't LARP he requires therapeutic assistance and has committed a handful of crimes including both exposing and sexualizing minors, including threats of rape (wanting to impregnate her), dooming this forum forever*


This forum is as good as done now. No coming back. I’m probably gonna catch a charge too because I’m partly responsible for the cum tribute


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Dec 24, 2019)

Blackout.xl said:


> *No pls pls don’t don’t brother pls
> 
> they’ll raid this place and dox all of us *


I've thought it through, he does seem legitimate, I feel bad for him now. No way I can really help though, unless I acted as a therapist to him on discord (I don't know if that would even help).


----------



## Deleted member 3177 (Dec 24, 2019)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> I didn't say I advocated for rape dumb duck
> 
> I said I wanted to start a family with her with her consent u idiot
> 
> I literally still have the screenshot bryan sent her too u fucking retard


*Remarks of wanting to impregnate her, which were done under the guise of a non consensual relationship. If I said "I want to fuck you raw and cum inside of you" to a minor it'd be a rape threat. Your nickname checks out. You are doomed, autistic retard*


----------



## Blackout.xl (Dec 24, 2019)

AleksVs said:


> I've thought it through, he does seem legitimate, I feel bad for him now. No way I can really help though, unless I acted as a therapist to him on discord (I don't know if that would even help).


A therapist won’t even help him. His oneitis is deep in his mind now. What he needs is meds that can suppress this behaviour


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Dec 24, 2019)

*The stuff I wrote in that PM isn't what I said I did rather what others told me people could accuse me of

And fuck off with ur little pansy shit u little bitch attacking me like that u dumb fuck

I did nothing wrong legally the only thing possible is a restraining order which would really hurt me emotionally cuz I love her and I already stopped stalking her irl

It's just faggots like u @schizocel that start sending her shit and harassing her to make the issue worse*


----------



## maxmendietta (Dec 24, 2019)

Richter scale IQ @Short Ugly and Brown 
shit stopped being funny tbh ngl ngl


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Dec 24, 2019)

schizocel said:


> *Remarks of wanting to impregnate her, which were done under the guise of a non consensual relationship. If I said "I want to fuck you raw and cum inside of you" to a minor it'd be a rape threat. Your nickname checks out. You are doomed, autistic retard*


I never said I want to rape anyone

Post a screenshot where I said "I want to rape someone" u dumb fuck


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Dec 24, 2019)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> *The stuff I wrote in that PM isn't what I said I did rather what others told me people could accuse me of
> 
> And fuck off with ur little pansy shit u little bitch attacking me like that u dumb fuck
> 
> ...


That's you in the avi? You kind of give off emo vibes.


----------



## Rift (Dec 24, 2019)

schizocel said:


> You're a mouthbreathing nigger. I'm not even fucking sure if you are the dude in your avi. Nothing about your posts is coherent. You just troll and bait everyone with your obviousness. Some of the baits were see through. Fuck you LARPing nigger



It’s sadly not a LARP I wish it was tbh. He sent many others proof too. It’s OVER for OP


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Dec 24, 2019)

Blackout.xl said:


> This forum is as good as done now. No coming back. I’m probably gonna catch a charge too because* I’m partly responsible for the cum tribute*



Wait what?


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Dec 24, 2019)

AleksVs said:


> That's you in the avi? You give kind of emo vibes.


Now I'm getting roasted for being a truecel facially

No wonder a few screenshots of me saying I love her are getting me in trouble with the law now

If I was decent looking or average this shit wouldn't be happening


----------



## Deleted member 3177 (Dec 24, 2019)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> *The stuff I wrote in that PM isn't what I said I did rather what others told me people could accuse me of
> 
> And fuck off with ur little pansy shit u little bitch attacking me like that u dumb fuck
> 
> ...


*Your inbred pebble sized brain does not allow you to properly read the PM you yourself sent to OP thoroughly describing the multiple crimes you have commited regarding a minor whose identity you have exposed online, so I'll clear it out for you, homosexual retard

- stalking
- sexualization in the form of cumpics
- doxxing and identity exposure
- "making her uncomfortable, staring at her, remarks of wanting to impregnate her"

You are doomed, autistic faggot. You asked for it. It's over for you. You have brought down this forum, so you might as well take an L for once and shut your mutt mouth, mongoloid cuck*


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Dec 24, 2019)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> Now I'm getting roasted for being a truecel facially
> 
> No wonder a few screenshots of me saying I love her are getting me in trouble with the law now
> 
> If I was decent looking or average this shit wouldn't be happening


I meant that in a good way, stop being so negative. I only see a couple of flaws.


----------



## moggingmachine (Dec 24, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> ritalincel


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Dec 24, 2019)

schizocel said:


> *Your inbred pebble sized brain does not allow you to properly read the PM you yourself sent to OP thoroughly describing the multiple crimes you have commited regarding a minor whose identity you have exposed online, so I'll clear it out for you, homosexual retard
> 
> - stalking
> - sexualization in the form of cumpics
> ...


I'm not Asian 

And water isn't cum bro

Cum is whote

Do u see white on those "cum pics"?


AleksVs said:


> I meant that in a good way, stop being so negative. I only see a couple of flaws.


If I was white and tall and had a good face then I wouldn't be getting harassed and bullied at school for having an oneitis and I'd probably be dating her


----------



## LordNorwood (Dec 24, 2019)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> I'm not Asian
> 
> And water isn't cum bro
> 
> ...


I go back and forth from thinking you're a complete idiot to a 4D chessmaster genius who is playing the entire forum like a fiddle.


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Dec 24, 2019)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> Now I'm getting roasted for being a truecel facially
> 
> No wonder a few screenshots of me saying I love her are getting me in trouble with the law now
> 
> If I was decent looking or average this shit wouldn't be happening


You are a truecel in the sense that you are mentally ill, don't post here anymore for your own sake and the sake of other forum members.


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Dec 24, 2019)

LordNorwood said:


> I go back and forth from thinking you're a complete idiot to a 4D chessmaster genius who is playing the entire forum like a fiddle.


I'm truecel


AleksVs said:


> You are a truecel in the sense that you are mentally ill, don't post here anymore for your own sake and the sake of other forum members.


I've never experienced love until now

That cute brunette girl gave me the joy of my life

Even tho I got rejected just the experience of love was great


----------



## maxmendietta (Dec 24, 2019)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> I love her


_*You stupid dumb fuck low monkey african nigger richter scale mongoloid IQ.*_
*What you feel isn't love you dumb fuck.*
*it's called a OBSESSION.
which has been developed due to DEPENDENCY and LOW SELF-STEEM.*
*NOW*
_*Please save us time and do yourself a favor and just fucking rope you subhuman scum.
You are no longer worthy of our time and effort to try to help you.*_
_*You are not a truecel, what you are is stupid and legitimely venezuelan street cocksucker level IQ.*_


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Dec 24, 2019)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> I'm not Asian
> 
> And water isn't cum bro
> 
> ...


 There is a limit to how weird Chad can get until he even gets shit on. You are not ugly, mental stability and height (lower third and nose too I guess) are your only problems.


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Dec 24, 2019)

It is what it is.

@Short Ugly and Brown you will @Reapwhatyousow


----------



## maxmendietta (Dec 24, 2019)

LordNorwood said:


> I go back and forth from thinking you're a complete idiot to a 4D chessmaster genius who is playing the entire forum like a fiddle.


dont pump this bircels ego please


----------



## Deleted member 3177 (Dec 24, 2019)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> if that nigga sends her the cum tribute pics I'm doxxing his full name and address idgaf
> 
> he's going way too far
> 
> theres no way I'm getting a hug now from her  😓 💔



There is way more quotes and there was even that pic of your phone which I recall had sperm unless I was high on shrooms. This is actual evidence here, faggot. Textual evidence. "I was exaggerating for comedy" means you are insta LARP attention whore and probably a nigger. Otherwise, it just means you have no way to defend yourself.

Fucking degenerate


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Dec 24, 2019)

AleksVs said:


> Then I won't post on inceltears about this topic, unless it turns out to be an actual LARP.


Do it son


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Dec 24, 2019)

@Short Ugly and Brown is single handedly THE most Autistic member on Looksmax. and considering the type of people this place attracts, that's an astronomical achievement. 

Like being the smelliest Turd in the Mumbai Sewers, it's a miracle of some sorts.


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Dec 24, 2019)

Fuk said:


> Do it son


I probably won't now, unless it's confirmed that it's just a LARP, like I said.


----------



## pisslord (Dec 24, 2019)

Merry Christmas everybody


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Dec 24, 2019)

pisslord said:


> Merry Christmas everybody



A bit early for Christmas.


----------



## pisslord (Dec 24, 2019)

Roping Subhuman said:


> A bit early for Christmas.


Yes bro


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Dec 24, 2019)

pisslord said:


> Yes bro



Yeah it is.


----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 24, 2019)

moggingmachine said:


>


----------



## BigBiceps (Dec 24, 2019)

6ft5manlet said:


> *my man 🤣 none of that shit u saying works that way. do you even know what dox means? "doxxing a pm" jfl son😂😂😂😂 ever since u sent those pms and said that I COULD POST THEM u gave me the permission to do so*


Screenshot of him saying it's good to post them?


----------



## LordNorwood (Dec 24, 2019)

awwwwwwwwww shit


----------



## Deleted member 3990 (Dec 24, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 3583 (Dec 24, 2019)

@Short Ugly and Brown you're acting a gentile bruh


----------

